# Deer antlers...



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Have these ever been known to break a dog's teeth...?


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Not that I know of. We bought an entire rack off of ebay (a fresh one...) and all four girls love chewing on it. It seems to crumble off ok, and doesn't seem to cause issues with their teeth.

They are tough and dense but not dense enough to break teeth on...at least it appears so...


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

OK good. I love them because they give him a good workout and they are great for the teeth...!!

I was worried because when he chews on them, there is a lot of cracking noise. And they are really thick. But, when I check the antlers, there is no sign of breakage...


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

They've managed to chew an entire point off the rack we gave them...


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

I can't believe I am giving this stuff to my dog, I thought only Yuppies did this. Have now given my dog dried Beef heart, Beef tendon, dried Beef tail, dried lamb and later tonight I am going to give him an Antler. Their is this cool Dog food shop in Edmonds that carry all this different stuff and has great prices on GOOD dog food.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Are deer antlers as nutritious as let's say a chicken bone with no meat, just bone?


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

malluver1005 said:


> Are deer antlers as nutritious as let's say a chicken bone with no meat, just bone?


I would say probably not... the whole bones have lots of goodies inside like bone marrow, etc


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Doesn't matter, mine just chews on it a little, then carries it around for a minute and drops it. Thats it, he really isn't into it. He has had it for awhile and I usually have to get him reinterested.


----------

